# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Вопрос по значку

## Д.Срибный

Подарили вот такой значок.
Кто знает, в каком полку он был выпущен?
Ясно, что это к 40-летнему юбилею и, скорее всего, в/ч 49456. Самолет изображает, скорее всего, Ту-160.

----------


## Nazar

Судя по тому,что данная часть находится в Москве
123007, Москва, Хорошевское ш., д. 38А, в/ч 49456
по всей видимости какое-нибудь НИИ или что-то в этом духе,если это принципиально важно,могу узнать более подробно,но только после 10 числа
А вообще,вот что выдал Гугль

 Войсковая часть 49456 Москва, Хорошевское шоссе, 38А (Красная Звезда)
имеет статус испытательных лабораторий Системы сертификации средств защиты информации
по требованиям безопасности информации Гостехкомиссии России

----------


## Д.Срибный

Понятно, спасибо. В общем, как-то все совсем не романтично получилось :-)

----------


## Д.Срибный

А вот этот знак? Российская самодеятельность или знак каких-нибудь братских ВВС?

----------


## Котков Андрей

По первому значку - хоть какое-то отношение к стратегической авиации прослеживается - орел с пушкой и пропеллером - ее знак, второй не знаю больше похож на чье-то самостоятельной творчество.

----------


## Nazar

все-таки гораздо проще,когда на памятном знаке прослеживается конкретика

----------


## Бомбер

> Самолет изображает, скорее всего, Ту-160.


Да рази-ж это Ту-160?? :twisted: 
Вот вам другой значок, и самолеты вполне узнаваемые и принадлежность знака к событию понятна  :P

----------


## Бомбер

> отношение к стратегической авиации прослеживается - орел с пушкой и пропеллером - ее знак


Кстати, вот и сама эмблема ДА  :P 
В частях же к стандартам всегда подходят творчески - на эмблеме 326-ой ТБАД орел в лапах держит меч и пропеллер  :roll:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну, художники разные бывают :-)
А что касается узнаваемости и принадлежности к событию - так потому и спрашиваю на форуме, чтобы знать по какому случаю выпущен знак.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Кстати, не пора ли открывать новый раздел на сайте? Андрей меня давно к этому подталкивает :-)

----------


## Котков Андрей

"Значки и знаки"?

----------


## Д.Срибный

> "Значки и знаки"?


Угу, именно.

----------


## An-Z

> А вот этот знак? Российская самодеятельность или знак каких-нибудь братских ВВС?


По моей инфе, этот значёк всётаки делался по заказу ВВС РФ, видел его на лацканах кителей и, чаще, цивильных костюмов.. типа корпоративный знак.. подобнве делались практически всеми силовыми ведомствами, кстати на МАКСе практически все и продавались..
Страничку по Знакам и значкам давно надобно  открыть.. у меня есть чем людей порадовать, уверен и у вас всех есть что показать..

----------


## 9-13

Вот что удалось приобрести в Киеве на Майдане  8)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сделал в галерее раздел и альбомы для значков. Есть предложение - складывать фотографии и описания в эти альбомы, а там посмотрим, что из этого получится. :-)
Просьба, делать фотографии или сканы в хорошем качестве. Ну и, по возможности давать максимально подробное описание.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> По первому значку - хоть какое-то отношение к стратегической авиации прослеживается - орел с пушкой и пропеллером - ее знак.


Кстати, орел с пушкой и пропеллером, это знак ВВС вообще. 



Вот, к примеру, картинка на сайте МО: http://www.mil.ru/articles/article3712.shtml

----------


## А.Мельников

Значок части, где я служил. Первый вариант был выпущен к 25-летию полка в 1983 году. Он был с подвеской. На планке были цифры 1958-1983. В 1985 году сделали новую партию значков, но уже без подвески (на фото).

----------


## А.Мельников

А вообще, начинать уж с этого надо ;D

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А вообще, начинать уж с этого надо ;D


Саша, а что не в галерею? :-)

----------


## А.Мельников

> Саша, а что не в галерею? :-)


Кинул в галерею.

----------


## Militarist

Странно.... Вчера закинул в галерею три значка, а их там нет...???!!! Куда они делись, Дима?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Как же нету, вот они:
http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/thu...s.php?album=33

----------


## Militarist

А где мои три значка? Вчера закинул в галерею, а их там нет.....

----------


## Militarist

Да нет там нифига...!!!!!! Чё опять загружать?

----------


## Militarist

Кстати, есть предложение открыть на форуме ветки для общеня выпускников военных училищ. Чтоб переманить народ с avia.ru/forum
Есть такая возможность?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Все понял, там было включено подтверждение загрузки файлов, т.е. файлы появляются в галерее только после того, как админ их утвердит :-)
Теперь все в порядке :-)

Ветку для выпускников сделать - проблем нет. Уже сделал.

----------


## Militarist

Help!!!! Отправленные сообщения и фотографии исчезают в неизвестном направлении.!!! Шесть фоток и три поста за последних два дня растворились в мировом пространстве инета! Что бы это значило?????

----------


## А.Мельников

*Militarist* выложил в галерею герб Североморска, а мне родней Лиинахамари. :) Этот значок изготовлен в 1978 году по заказу на Ленинградском монетном дворе. Стоил 2 рубля - весьма прилично по тем временам.

----------

